# Crabformers!



## SaiZou (Jun 30, 2007)

lez all make a crabformer comics or vid yea.. im busy so cant do one do one soon


----------



## lagman (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey! That's a copyrighted term.
Expect a lawsuit.

EDIT:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



-Justin Case-


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't get it...


----------



## lagman (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 29 2007, 06:48 PM)]I don't get it...


----------



## SaiZou (Jun 30, 2007)

sry credit goes to lagman....


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2007)

*I still don't get it...*

Crabformers: Pubic Lice in Disguise?


----------



## SaiZou (Jun 30, 2007)

well when i say crabformers i think of crabs turning into robots like transformers so i wanted to see an animation..


----------



## rice151 (Jun 30, 2007)

Y is there so much Xformers hype


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2007)

You didn't grow up with Transforbulizers?


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Jun 30 2007 said:


> Y is there so much Xformers hype


ITT, people with no childhood.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> ITT, people with no childhood.


**GASP** But Orc, they're cars *AND* robots! It's just so fucking cool!

I can still remember when Optimus Prime killed Donatello and Superman flew to fight him in an epic battle that took place in my bathroom sink...

Superman only won because Prime wasn't waterproof and his paint started peeling...


----------



## Orc (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 30 2007, 10:35 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cried when I realized the only thing left of my Soundwave was Laserbeak.
(Actually I cry alot, I cried when Unicron ate some of the Autobots, when Optimus had to transfer the Matrix something and died. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





 Also, melted GI Joes and why girls prefer Ghostbusters to Ninja Turtle toys.


----------



## lagman (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 29 2007, 09:35 PM)]-----
> **GASP** But Orc, they're cars *AND* robots! It's just so fucking cool!
> 
> I can still remember when Optimus Prime killed Donatello and Superman flew to fight him in an epic battle that took place in my bathroom sink...
> ...


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jun 30, 2007)

I still can't watch the movie without thinking OMG they killed Iornhide.  Oh and Prime too


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 30, 2007)

Superman is wrong
20 * 16 * 10 is 3,200
And not all 3200 beans would be exactly 1/20oz, the jar and the whole thing should be measure up to 3 significant figures in terms of ounces. Take into account the standard deviation of mass distribution of random sample beans.

Too much for superman's brain to handle?


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 1, 2007)

You guys should enjoy these:


----------



## OSW (Jul 1, 2007)

Optimus Prime reporting.


haven't seen the movie yet but will do so.


----------



## decept (Aug 7, 2007)

Too much talking in this thread and not enough Crabformers.


----------

